# A Wild Ride - A children's story for bedtime or anytime - Free this weekend



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A story to read to special little ones! Afterwards, they'll probably want you to get them a horse - so be forewarned! 0.99.

A Wild Ride - a bedtime story


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Still available for 0.80.  Working on the artwork.....


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

If anyone would care to post a review, I would be thrilled!


----------



## Patricia Sierra (Jun 25, 2009)

I noticed the lack of a cover earlier when I was tagging. I'd been trying to think of a tactful way to suggest that you add one. I should have known you had it under control...

Do you use the landscape format rather than portrait to make your listing pop out in search results?


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

The landscape format is a result of my techno-inability.   
I never thought of it as Popping, but I'm glad you pointed it out!
Thanks!
(And I am going to get that cover art done)


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Amazon still has this story discounted to 0.80.  Don't know how long though.  Hope you give this short story a try!

Carol


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

This is a quick bedtime-type story.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Still just 1.00


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

This story might appeal to those with young children or grandchildren.  For bedtime.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Had to add it to my Hanrahan collection.

Ed P


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Hello Ms. Carol... I have been wondering about you! Where ever has this thread been a'hidin'? I think I have this already... I just don't have my Kindle with me right now to check... Happy Thanksgiving... a little late...


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Meredith,
Yes, well the thread sank when there was some discussion on the merits (or not) of short stories on Kindle, a while back.  It took me a bit of searching to find it again!  Thanks for your kind words!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Carol. . . .you might bookmark the thread in your own browser. . .then you'll always be able to go to it when it's time for an update.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks, Ann.  Now why didn't I ever think of that?


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Cozy up with your little ones and enjoy this story!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Many thanks to Red Adept for featuring A Wild Ride as the short story selection for January on her Kindle book blog!
It's a rather short read. Here's the link:
http://redadept.wordpress.com/

I hope you stop by and take a look!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Is there a little one in your life you can read this to?


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A fun, quick read for the little ones.  Just before bedtime.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Here is the first half of A Wild ride - A Children's Bedtime Story.




It was a beautiful summer day.  Lucy, Sarah, and Carol, three cousins, had just arrived at their aunt’s farm.  They were excited, as they jumped out of the car.
“Hurry,” said Lucy.  “I can see them now.”  She pointed to a large pasture where a brown horse with a black mane and tail snipped mouthfuls of grass.  Next to her stood a small Shetland pony with a silver mane and tail.
Carol and Sarah slammed the car doors and ran after Lucy to the fence where they all three climbed up and sat, looking at the horse and pony.  The horse and pony raised their heads and regarded the girls with mild curiosity, as they chewed their grass and swished flies away with their tails.  After a moment, they lowered their heads and resumed eating.
“Let’s go get the rope and a bucket of oats,” said Sarah.
“I’ll get the bridle,” said Carol, and the three girls jumped down and ran to the barn.  
A few minutes later, they emerged, toting a long rope, a bucket half filled with oats, and a bridle.
“I’ll catch Sugar this time,” said Lucy.  “It’s my turn.”  She took the rope and the bucket of oats and started walking slowly towards the brown horse and the pony.  Sarah and Carol climbed back up on the fence to watch.
Lucy approached the horse and pony, the rope slung over her arm, and all the while she scooped up a handful of oats, letting them slip through her fingers back into the bucket, making sure the horse and pony could both see and hear them.  Those three girls knew how much Sugar, and the pony, Pepper, loved oats.  They raised their heads again as she came closer.  Several feet away, Lucy stopped.  She took the rope and looped it around the edge of the bucket, then took a handful of oats and offered it to Sugar.
Sugar looked at her, and then shook her head, to swish off some flies.  She took one step towards Lucy, but stopped.  Lucy took one small step towards Sugar, keeping her hand with the oats outstretched.  She was getting close.
Without warning, Pepper stepped up to Lucy and put his muzzle in her hands, quickly devouring the oats.  Sugar stamped her foot, as if indignant that the oats were now in Pepper’s mouth.  Lucy patted Pepper’s face, and took another step towards Sugar, with another handful of oats.  This time, Sugar reached over to take the oats, but after the first little nibble, Lucy deftly let them drop back into the bucket.  Then she tilted the whole bucket towards Sugar so she could see all those lovely oats at the bottom.  
The temptation was too great, and Sugar plunged her whole face into the bucket and began eating the oats.  Quickly, Lucy slipped the rope over her head, then after letting Sugar get another mouthful, she pulled the bucket away.  She let Pepper get his head in the bucket for a quick bite, before she began leading Sugar towards the fence where Sarah and Carol were waiting.  Pepper dutifully followed behind, never wanting to be far from Sugar’s side.
At the fence, the three girls put the bridle on Sugar and a small halter and lead rope on Pepper.  They opened the gate and led the two out, to another adjoining pasture.  They took Sugar and Pepper to the very back of that pasture, which was the farthest spot from the relative safety of the barn.
When they got to the back of the pasture, Lucy turned Sugar towards the barn, and Sarah turned Pepper the same way, pushing Pepper up alongside of Sugar.  First Lucy scrambled up on Pepper, stood on Pepper’s back, and slid onto Sugar’s back.  Carol did the same thing, sliding onto Sugar, right behind Lucy.  Then Sarah climbed up onto Pepper.
With a yell, they all took off.  Sugar, anxious to return to the barn, broke into a canter, with Lucy and Carol clinging to her back.  Behind, Pepper only trotted, jarring Sarah, who didn’t seem to mind.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

If you have little ones, read them a story!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

If your little ones love horses, this story would be a good choice to read to them!  Only 0.99.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

For the younger crowd....


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Carol, can you give me an age range for your stories? I have 2 grand-nephews (Lord, that makes me feel OLD), one is 4 and one is 2.  Which of your stories would be best for them?

No, they don't have a Kindle.    I'd be downloading it onto mine and reading to them.

Thanks!

~Donna~


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Dona,
Thanks for asking!  I guess my short story Three Hidden Chicks might be more suitable for your grand-nephews, as they are pretty young.  When you read it to them, you can change the characters from girls to boys if you want.  One reader did that, and I thought it was a great idea - you just have to keep it straight in your head - haha!  (Oh yeah - change the nightgown to a pj shirt too!)
Your 4 yr old nephew might enjoy A Wild Ride.  I'm just not sure about your 2 yr old!
Overall, I'd say 3-10 year olds might enjoy my stories.
Have a great day!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Read a story to your little ones this weekend!
This one has three cousins, a horse, and a pony in it!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Having family over this 4th of July weekend?  Here's a short story to read to the little ones!  0.99.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

For the little ones - bedtime or any time!

A Wild Ride - a bedtime story

only 0.99!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Little girls and horses - they just go together sometimes!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A fun story for your little ones!  
Just click on the link in my signature!  0.99.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Hang on for a fun ride with three little girls!  A children's story. 0.99


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Enjoy the weekend with a little one.  Just click on the link in my signature to see more of A Wild Ride - A children's bedtime story!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A story to read to special little ones!  Afterwards, they'll probably want you to get them a horse - so be forewarned!  0.99.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Hang on tight!  A little story for your little ones.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A cute little bedtime story.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Enjoy a story with your little ones this weekend!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A nice story for bedtime or anytime.  0.99.
(Just click on the link in my signature.)


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A nice story for the weekend!  Enjoy your little ones!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Reading with your little ones - one of the greatest pleasures in life!  Find a good story and curl up with them and make some wonderful memories!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

If your little ones love horses, this short story would be a good choice to read to them!  Only 0.99.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Hang on tight!  A little story for your little ones.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Read this story to your little ones and they'll be asking you to get them a horse next!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

If your little ones love horses and adventure, this 0.99 story will be a hit!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Horses and kids - they just go together!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A fun short story to share with your little ones!  Curl up with them and try to keep them little as long as you can!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

0.99 for your little ones.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

This story is being borrowed too!  How cool is that?!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Hang on!  It's a wild ride!  A story to read to your little ones!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A fun story to read to your little ones!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A quick read.  Not sure it will put them in the mood for sleep though!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

If your little ones love horses and adventure, this 0.99 story will be a hit!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Hang on!  It's a wild ride!  A story to read to your little ones!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

For the little ones - bedtime or any time!

A Wild Ride - a bedtime story

only 0.99!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A fun story for your little ones!  
Just click on the link in my signature!  0.99.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Hang on tight!  A little story for your little ones.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

For the little ones - bedtime or any time!

A Wild Ride - a bedtime story

only 0.99!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A fun story for your little ones!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Here's a story your little ones might enjoy!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

If your little ones love horses and adventure, this 0.99 story will be a hit!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Free for the next 3 days!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Who loves horses?  A fun read to read to your little ones!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

For the little ones - bedtime or any time!

A Wild Ride - a bedtime story

only 0.99!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Hang on tight!
You might hear the wind whistling in your ears!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Who loves horses?  A fun read to read to your little ones!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

If your little ones love horses and adventure, this 0.99 story will be a hit!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Free this weekend.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Free this weekend!


----------

